# Icon and more MAC haul



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Yet another haul from me!







From Icon, I got BodyMind Lipglass (my first lipglass!) Legendary Femme Lipstick, Screenqueen Lipstick, and the 169 Brush!

And then because I couldn't resist, I got: Golden Lemon Pigment, Blue Brown Pigment (I know a ton of you hate it, but I absolutely love it! I used to have this pigment that Physicians Formula made and it looked the EXACT same, but I ran out a long time ago, and they stopped making it) and then Pink Bronze Pigment!

Okay! No more hauls for me for a while


----------



## juli (Jan 19, 2007)

woooo picturesss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice haul! so thats how the new brush looks like... sorta had a diff. image in mind.  I love the lippies! Look so nice with all that special print around it! 

I've also ordered Bodymind lg.  How do you like it?


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_woooo picturesss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice haul! so thats how the new brush looks like... sorta had a diff. image in mind. I love the lippies! Look so nice with all that special print around it! 

I've also ordered Bodymind lg. How do you like it?_

 
I really like bodymind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a bit stickier than I expected, if you know what I mean, but its a really pretty light colour! I find it looks exactly like Screenqueen on me actually, but it just has a bit more lustre to it.

Oh and here's a better picture of my 169, I just had it on its side on the other picture, which is why it looked kinda funny


----------



## Street Angel (Jan 19, 2007)

Great haul!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Street Angel* 

 
_Great haul!!! Enjoy!_

 
Thanks! I'm definitely enjoying it all


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Jan 19, 2007)

That is a great haul!  You should post swatches of the lipsticks and lipglass.


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 

 
_That is a great haul! You should post swatches of the lipsticks and lipglass._

 
Swatches are on their way to the Swatch forum


----------



## little teaser (Jan 19, 2007)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_enjoy your goodies!_

 
Im definitely lovin it all!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 19, 2007)

everything looks absolutely fabulous, enjoy!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats on your 1st lipglass, I just got my 1st too today...they are tacky aren't they? I've only worn lustreglasses so I will have to get used them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome brush and pigments btw


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 20, 2007)

great haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 21, 2007)

enjoy yr new stuff! you got a bunch of great things =D


----------

